# $10 gets a new face



## OKEE (Jan 3, 2008)

I like the Idea of Marilyn Monroe or Miss October:grin:

http://www.ksl.com/?nid=157&sid=351...oman-will-be-picked-for-10-bill&s_cid=queue-6


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

It will be Hillary Clinton, the first woman president. All but 2 of our bills have presidents (IIRC).


-DallanC


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

The main anti-counterfeit feature would be that no one would want to copy that picture.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Bruce J-----oh wait I cant do that.:mrgreen:


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Loke said:


> The main anti-counterfeit feature would be that no one would want to copy that picture.


The fed wont be able to print enough $10's if it happens... what with people wiping their butts with her face and all that... :mrgreen:

-DallanC


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

Shania Twain.....oh wait... she's Canadian.

How about Sarah Palin..... now that would tick off a lot of people


----------



## OKEE (Jan 3, 2008)

Dolly would be a good choice but not sure if she would fit.


----------



## riptheirlips (Jun 30, 2008)

Dunkem said:


> Bruce J-----oh wait I cant do that.:mrgreen:


 I thought it was Caitlyn


----------



## riptheirlips (Jun 30, 2008)

How about just putting Lady Liberty on the bill!!


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

riptheirlips said:


> How about just putting Lady Liberty on the bill!!


That there is a great idea.

-DallanC


----------

